# Kitten Licking Beard



## Abbruch (Jan 8, 2004)

Well, my new kitten decided today that when cuddling up against my chest, in addition to the usual nuzzling in the neck, he now must lick my facial hair in the same fashion as he licks his own fur. What I'm wondering is, is it possible that he's decided he's going to do me a real favor by helping me groom? What could possibly be going on in his head right now? oh yeah, and he purrs quite loudly while he does it--whatever it is, I'm quite flattered he's doing it, I'm just not sure WHY he's doing it! Any thoughts?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I would look at it as a sign of affection from your kitty towards you. He is taking good care of you :wink:


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I posted this in another thread, but my cat Moby is the same way. Well - not with facial hair, but he likes to give me small licks once and a while, and will sometimes lick my hair.

As others have mentioned, it's probably just like the freindly grooming one cat will do to another.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Kitten licking beard*

My Partner has really hairy arms, and Jimmy loves to groom them  
He pins down partners arms with his front paws like he really means business, and doesn't stop licking until he's satsified Partner is really clean :lol: 
It's funny, as he doesn't like a lot of petting *from* us. He seems to like it more the other way round :? 

seashell


----------



## Eric24 (Jan 12, 2004)

My kitties like my face (clean shaven) quite often. I look at is as a sign of affection, unless it's right after they groomed themsevles or if they just ate!..haha.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

My cat Twinkie loves licking me and my bf. I think your cat is just cleaning you to make sure you are clean just like they are. Its quite a cute to me, even though sometimes I have to completely go under the blanket b/c he won't stop sometimes and his tounge is really rough!


----------

